# Old And New Suburban Tow Capcities



## Momto4boyz62 (Feb 20, 2005)

Hey everyone. We are going to start looking for a new tow vehicle. Our 1999 Burb is just having to much of a difficult time pulling our loaded 26RS.

Our 99 is a 4x4 1500 and the book says tow capacity is 6,000 lbs.

I just happened to be looking at some 04 1500 burbs and their tow ratings are at 8700 lbs.

The 04 has the same 5.3 liter engine and axel ratio as our 99.

Are they making them so they can tow more now?

I am thinking we need to move up to a 2500 Burb. We can't do a truck because there are 6 people in our family (I have been thinking of an Expedition but then I loose the back storage space for our dog)

Any suggestions?? We will need to buy used (can't afford those things new).


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I'd say go with the 2500. The heavier body and suspension will do a better job towing than the 1500. Could probably get a good deal on a used 8.1 litre big block 2500 with the price of gas the way it is right now.

We almost bought a 2002 a couple of months back, very nice trucks and ride pretty well for being heavy duty.

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Mom,

I would definetely go with the 3/4 ton. It won't add much performance wise - unless you get that gas-sucking big block - but, will be far superior (safer) in the stability and durability departments.

If pulling power is the issue, you may want to take a look at a diesel Excursion.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I didn't think the 5.3 went into the burbs until 2000. You may wanna double check that you don't have a 5.7.
If you think you may ever upgrade trailers then look at 2500 burbs.
for the 26, a burb with a 6.0 and 4.10 gears will be fine.


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm with Mike.

I'm running an 4x4 â€˜04 1500 with the 3:75 (or what ever the standard rear is) and it is rated @ 7000lb.

I'm pulling a 25RSS and although smaller than the 26 it weighs about the same because of the extra slide.

I keep it in tow mode and below 60 (57-58).

Although she runs well enough in my area (flat lands of Delaware with some foot hills of Pennsylvania) I would have rather the 2500 if I knew then what I know now.

Bill


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Momto4boyz62,

I think you said it best when you said


> am thinking we need to move up to a 2500 Burb.


JMHO, but you will be hard pressed to find a better, roomier, TV.

Mark


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

We used to have a 97 1/2 ton burb with a 5.7 and 3.42 gears it pulled our old 26rs with some problems in time you could very well cook the weak tranny thats in them(I smoked 2). I dumped it and went with the 3/4ton avalanche (same chassis as 3/4ton burb) the big block and heavy duty drivetrain are worth it. Go for it.

John


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

3/4 ton:devil2: , you can't go wrong, i tried finding one and could not, went with ex and do not regret at all.

darrel


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I like the Burb's or the Denali's - I keep switching between them









So far each Truck as preformed very well







When dry camping the TV & TT are loaded. (5 people, 5 bikes, food, toys, clothes and all fresh water tanks full plus extra water for extended stays..oh yah a canoe on the roof as well)

Nothing but positives from me when it comes to these trucks









Thor


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Gas mileage aside, we had a 28BHS and our 2500 Suburban, 8.1L (gulp) with the 4.10 rear simply tore it up. It was a dream to tow. We had a 1500 5.3L 3.75 beautiful Suburban ( 1 year old, we took a bath!) but traded it in because it just didn't get the job done.

Oh what we do for our beautiful Outbacks!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Katrina said:


> I didn't think the 5.3 went into the burbs until 2000. You may wanna double check that you don't have a 5.7.
> If you think you may ever upgrade trailers then look at 2500 burbs.
> for the 26, a burb with a 6.0 and 4.10 gears will be fine.


Correct. In 1999 you have either the 5.7 or the 7.4 (for 2500s).

The Suburban changed rather drastically for the better in 2000 with the new engines.

The 1/2 ton with the 6.0 and right gear is a pretty substantial TV, but you can never have too much towing capacity. The 3/4 is a much more heavy duty truck: brakes, wheels, transmission, etc.

But keep in mind if you're going to commute with it there is pretty drastic differences in mileage.

From http://www.edmunds.com/used/2004/chevrolet...view.html?pop=1



From Edmunds said:


> Powertrains and Performance:
> 
> All half-ton models feature a 5.3-liter Vortec V8 rated at 295 horsepower and 330 pound-feet of torque mated to a four-speed automatic transmission. Three-quarter-ton versions can be equipped with either a 6.0-liter V8 rated at 325 hp and 365 lb-ft of torque or an 8.1-liter V8 that cranks out 320 hp and 440 lb-ft of torque -- that's down 20 horsepower and 20 lb-ft of torque compared to last year's numbers. Both engines get heavy-duty versions of the standard four-speed automatic. Equipped with the 6.0-liter engine, the Suburban can tow up to 9,900 pounds, while the 8.1-liter engine can pull up to 12,000 pounds when properly equipped. The maximum tow rating on half-ton models is 8,400 pounds. If you order the optional Quadrasteer four-wheel steering system, the Suburban will enjoy improved stability while towing, as well as a dramatically reduced turning radius.


Bottom line is there's several factors to weigh and only you know their relative significance.


----------



## ssrrchase (Oct 20, 2004)

We have an '04 1500 Sub (7,400 towing capacity) pulling our 26RS. It does a good job on the flats but up the 6%+ grades I avg. around 45mph. I can live with this since we use the Sub for everyday driving and get around 17-20 mpg while not pulling the trailer. Sometimes I wished I had more power of the 2500 until I fill it up at the pump.









Our neighbor had the 2500 and got 8-12 mpg all the time. Didn't matter if they were pulling their trailer or not. But they left me in the dust on the steep grades.









-Steve


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

ssrrchase said:


> Sometimes I wished I had more power of the 2500 until I fill it up at the pump.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Takes the same amount to fill them both at the pump, but the 1500 lasts twice as long.









I also got close to 20 in my 1998 1500, and I now get about 10 not towing and 7-8 towing (~8000 pounds, mind you).

Like I said, not a nice commuting vehicle.









BTW - I've been looking at the Trailblazer EXT as a tradein for my commuter vehicle. I want a second vehicle we can all fit in, but not another guzzler. Found out when they introduced the DOD engine option the bigger motor got the same mileage as the smaller one. Go figure. I think the towing capacity was around 8k pounds.

On the other hand, it's considerably smaller than the burb, especially in cargo space behind the 3rd seat, and I'm not sure a couple mpg is worth giving up that space.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Another 1/2 ton Burb here that tries to tow the 28BHS (rated to tow 7400). I really wish I had at leat the 6.0L 3/4 ton. I admit, I am afraid of the gas mileage with the 8.0L.

Look for the 6.0L with 4wheel steering. (same turning radius as a Honda Civic)


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Words to live by:








Big Block
















Duramax
















PowerStroke
















V10
















Cummins
















Hemi









Pick your Hood emblem then the proper side badge









Happy Towing


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-S...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://dieselsuburbans.com/03QSteerSubSilver4wd57k.htm


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

I went from the 99 k1500 Sub to a 01 2500 8.1 and love it.

My Suburbans
(MPG Town Hwy Towing)
93 1500 4x4 5.7 3.42's (13 17 8)
99 1500 4x4 5.7 3.42's (12 16 7)
01 2500 4x4 8.1 4.10's (10 14 8-10) (depending on speed)


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Interesting, I got about 20 mixed city/hwy in my 98 1500 4x4 3.73. That gear difference should make that big a mpg difference.


----------

